# A confession



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a confession to make - I am a bad 'poo owner: (it has taken me over a week to own up) poor Dotty went out for a walk without her snood and got *ANOTHER* grass seed in her ear. 
Poor Dot it was obvious right away that there was a problem - I took her straight to the vets and she was just shaking and crying when the vet tried to look in her ear. In the end we decided that it would be better to just sedate her, which they did. There was a big nasty sharp seed in her ear. She was very miserable that night and has absolutely hated having the drops put in her ear - however a week on she let me brush her ear out, without too much complaining and her drops are finished and all seems well. But I am so cross with myself that I let it happen again when it could have been avoided if she had had her snood on... Just as well she is such a loving, forgiving character - but she really did not deserve to go through all that pain, again.
I have had dogs in this country for 27 years and until last year I have never had problems with grass seeds. I do have to check through Inzi's paws on a daily basis as she often gets them caught between her toes, but I've never had to take her to the vet to have one of them removed.
Do please look after your dogs and watch out for nasty seeds.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm glad she's ok now. I know how you feel. I keep letting Jake's eat get infected. I watch and watch but inevitable forget and bam! Infection.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad that she is all better now. It is such a shame when they enjoy the long grass so much. A bad poo owner!!! NO WAY the fact they have their snoods 99% of the time means you are exceptional and to get her treatment so quickly, she is a very lucky girl, even though at the time she may have not felt it. Happy snood wearing romping!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You are most certainly NOT a bad poo Mommy! I'm sure she could have just as easily taken the snood off herself and gotten a grass seed. Good on you for getting it taken care of right away.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi I am very sorry to hear about the grass seed but the thought of you being a bad owner is quite laughable. I bet if we were to take a vote you just might win best dog owner of the entire board, and we have hundreds of pictures of your dogs and their marvelous lives to prove it!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor little Dotty and poor Mummy Marzi - don't beat yourself up, you are a wonderful carer  I sometimes don't take a ball with me on a walk (despite your 'voluntary muzzle' advise) and then Poppy gets colitis from puddles or ex bunny corpses.....bad me. At least you spotted it before it got as bad as last time. If it's any consolation, if I was ill and had to choose an ILMC nursey I would chose you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Dot - but I agree with the others it in no way makes you a bad mother - just unfortunate. I have thought of yours when mine have been running through the grass.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor dot, it's not you marzi it's dots wonderful love and zest for life that has her sticking her head into grass with seeds! 
I'm sure she's forgotten all about it and is back to been dotty again


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yes, you are a terrible poo mum - NOT! you a human that is all, i'm sure we could all confess to several 'not perfect mum' moments with both our 4 legged and legged kids - I know I could! such a shame for Dot though, but I groom a dog that has had 3 (i think) ops due to grass seeds, found another one half in during the last groom, sadly too late and it is going to require another op to remove it, they are such horrid things, I must admit poor Dudley gets most of his walks on the playing fields during grass seed season, not as much fun, although he does have lots of doggy playmates.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness we do not seem to have those dreadful grass seeds here.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks guys - you are kind.
I am very often rubbish in the caring stakes, ask my mum/kids 
I just felt so sorry for Dot - it is so horrid and since she had that awful one last year and then the infection that took ages to clear, she has been less than happy about having her ears mucked around with - it has taken a long time for her to get over it and allow me and the groomers to brush out/ trim her ears and I just didn't want that situation to arise again, but thankfully this time round we have not had the complication of infection...
So my punishment was merely  paying for the sedation and removal after hours ...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'm glad she's ok now. I know how you feel. I keep letting Jake's eat get infected. I watch and watch but inevitable forget and bam! Infection.


I clean Max and Phoebes ears with the following homemade solution. Keeps them wonderfully clean and infection free.

2/3 of a bottle Apple cider Vinegar
1/3 water
10 - 12 drops of lavender oil. 

Have been using it for over a year as Phobe is prone to getting gacky ears.....but not with this solution. It's cheap too.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Marzi, accidents happen...she is ok, so relax.

One thing, do you remove the hair inside her ears? I haven't done it for a while, to stop the evil seeds going inside. So far it is working well.

Last year she had one inside her ear canal. Full blast painful. And then one in her toe. Two stitches needed. 

They walk on grass with seeds but I avoid the areas that are very think and high. So far so good. 

You are the best mummy. Dot surely loves you more for making her ear feel better.


----------

